
Factbook: Facebook, Corrected - rahuldottech
https://factbook.org/
======
rahuldottech
A project by Avaaz:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avaaz](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avaaz)

Please listen to this podcast episode where they explain the concept of
"correct the record" and why social media platforms should implement it to
battle disinformation: [https://radiopublic.com/function-with-anil-dash-
GEvN2g/s1!df...](https://radiopublic.com/function-with-anil-dash-
GEvN2g/s1!df363)

